# Raven brand guitars?



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

*Raven or JWalkers brand guitars?*

Does anyone have one?

I have a JWalkers Les Paul clone with a bolt-on neck I got at the 
Guitar Cellar in Vancouver in the 1970s.

They claimed they were a special order for them only with "extra-wound" pickups. Who knows if it was bs or not, but it is a nice playing loud axe, that's for sure.



I have two Raven basses.

I think they were made in Japan at one of the big factories there (Tokai, Fernades, etc.) and branded Raven for Canada.

I've seen one other Raven bass in the world, and two guitars.

I wonder if anyone knows any more?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Search is your friend............
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/search.php?searchid=397438


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks,

I have in fact been searching for years, but just found this site today!


----------

